
Loot’n’leave - maxxxxx
https://m.signalvnoise.com/lootn-leave-e927451226c
======
tschellenbach
They really have perfected the "against x" argument as a content marketing
strategy. This article is void of any details.

Someone has to believe in the long term to buy your business.

~~~
smacktoward
No they don't. Your buyer could just be looking to loot'n'leave too: to loot
your staff, your customer base, your built-up brand value.

